# Rear Control Arm Bushings



## boomer (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, Here is my problem. Well one of them anyway. I took the bushings out of the rear end for the upper control arms about six months ago. Neglected to take a picture of them BEFORE I took them out. Now i can't remember from which direction they go back in, rear to front or front to rear. the books have been no help at all so im asking for help before i go and force them in the wrong way.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

boomer said:


> Ok, Here is my problem. Well one of them anyway. I took the bushings out of the rear end for the upper control arms about six months ago. Neglected to take a picture of them BEFORE I took them out. Now i can't remember from which direction they go back in, rear to front or front to rear. the books have been no help at all so im asking for help before i go and force them in the wrong way.


Here's a pic. They go in from the outside, with the large flange out.


----------



## boomer (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks thought so but wanted to be sure


----------

